# Pinky Red Suzuki Needs a Cuddle....



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......bought this little Suzuki a couple of months ago cheap due to the overall condition of the paintwork. Obviously never seen any polish in it's life i thought underneath the grime etc there was a little gem somewhere. Bar a few shallow dents and the odd touch in all seemed fine, here are a few photos as i got it home......


WP_20131010_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131010_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131010_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_042 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_043 by jpappleton, on Flickr

A 50/50 of the underside just to test how bad it was....


WP_20131015_044 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_045 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Some AS Tardis working on the grease and grime......


WP_20131015_049 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131015_050 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So after a good reccy i thought i'd do a quick test on the paintwork.....


5.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


6.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


4.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


3.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


1 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131016_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131024_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131024_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131024_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131024_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131024_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

So on with the usual process of removing all the grime etc with AS G101 and a variety of brushes, de-tar where necessary then clayed all over prior to polishing. Having not touched the car for over a month due to lack of time i thought i'd get it finished this week. For polishing i used Mend FG400 for the cut then SF4000 to refine using a rotary. All the interior was dry hoovered and detailed with various brushes and tools. All the plastic and seat cloth was cleaned with AS G101 again, dried then all rubbers etc were dressed with AS Highstyle. Thought i'd replace the old scratched and bent wheel trims with some budget similar trims then completed the look with some home made vinyl logos for the centre. Also the GL badges were faded so these were replaced again with vinyl ones. Aside from a few minor bits and bobs here we are all done......


a by jpappleton, on Flickr


b.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


c.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


d.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


e.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


g.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


h.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


i.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


j.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


k.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


l.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


m.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


n.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


o.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


p.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


q by jpappleton, on Flickr


r.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


s.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


t.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


u.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


v.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


w by jpappleton, on Flickr


w.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


x.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


y.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


z.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

And that's it! Thanks for looking if you got this far.

Cheers


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

NIce! What an original 50/50


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Smashing turnaround...love the "50/50"...and a car that probably didnt cost that much to buy, now you get some driving pleasure and at the end, a car that will sell quickly and for more £££ than it cost...RESULT !!!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol you did exactly what i wanted to do, have a stencil made. Top work and well in, car really needed that, done with love


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Amazing job. Looks almost new now.


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

superb turnaround mate....hope your proud.

Gotta love a faded red car to bring back to life....


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

What a transformation! Great work, like what you did with the 50/50


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Brilliant! Love the 50:50 shots. Cracking resurrection. For some bizarre reason, I have a soft spot for the Alto, having owned an earlier 1984 model for a couple of years.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks amazing, fantastic turnaround!

Tell me, what dilution ratio are you using on the Autosmart products?

Regards, Jon


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

A pink to red classic. Looks like a different car!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thats a pice of work i would have been proud to do

brilliant work and attention to detail

loved reading this and looking at the pics

cracking work,you should be very proud of that,just as good as all the fancy cars on here

well done


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

That's got to be the most amazing transformation I have seen on here all year!


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

That is easily the most impressive 50/50 shot ever


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Ace!!!!:buffer::thumb:


----------



## Antalyalogy (Aug 29, 2009)

2013 Reddot design award goes to okcharlie ..God job !!!


----------



## RabRS (Sep 8, 2013)

I LOVE that 50/50. Get that patented before everyone is doing the same!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

What a turn around !!!! Be interesting to know what you payed for it and what it fetches now 

How many hours have gone into that btw?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

well done, one of the best showroom posts of late, good photography, great 50/50 idea, rarely seen good effort, anyone thinking of a showroom post then read this first.......


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cracking turn around mate! well done!!!

What was your 50:50 stencil made out of?

and im looking at getting my first DA soon, how do you do the tricky bits in the badges? (all the cut out bit for the letters)??



again, well done!!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks for all the kind comments. It was really rewarding working on something like this even if it's a humble little runabout.



Jonesy_135 said:


> Cracking turn around mate! well done!!!
> 
> What was your 50:50 stencil made out of?
> 
> ...


The stencil was made from standard Sign Vinyl cut out on a Cutter Plotter I have.

Regarding the Tricky Bits round the badges etc - I use the cutting polish or sometimes TCut (don't shoot me down in Flames!) with a Cloth or Make Up Cotton Pad to get in the tight areas. Carefully using a very small Screwdriver in the cloth I then get in the tight areas. I'm sure someone here more experienced may offer a better way of doing this but it works for me.

Cheers


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Really nice work. You should be proud.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Awesome work. Well done. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Absolutely great set of pictures. 

Really good turnaround.


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

One word, AMAZED!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome work! :thumb:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Turd well and truly polished! Great work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That looks amazing! Never get tired of the pink/red threads! Huge transformation, it looks like a new car!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

What a transformation it looks like a different car. I love the 50/50 shots.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

That is AMAZING! ! Fantastic work. U must have a real sense of achievement doing that. It's threads like this that make me want to go out and buy a polisher, right now! The pink to red never ceases to amaze. :buffer:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great turnaround. Looks really clean and tidy for a 10 year old car.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow what an awesome job mate I will be using this thread as my inspiration for the pink corsa I've just bought !

Top job and a great thread.


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

fantastic work my friend


----------



## lau666 (Nov 2, 2013)

that is amazing


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That now looks factory fresh, excellent work


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Fantastic work. I always love to see cars brought back to life. Genius move with the stencil!


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

awesome job on the car mate seeing how bad it was and those alto are wicked little cars good on fuel and the engines as long as there serviced are bomp proof and preety nippy for what they are good job mate


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks great I love doing pinky red cars, so satisfying in the end


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow what a transformation!! Well done


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Crikey :doublesho

Super transformation , great photos... and a cracking little everyday runabout!


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

that was a proper midden!! great turnaround,really enjoyed the write up and the pictures.fantastic work!!


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Amazing transformation! Those 50/50 shots are incredible, top work :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, just wow. What an incredible turnaround. 

It literally looks like new - or probably even better!! Those 50/50 shots though, that is what made it, absolutely brilliant idea. :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks for all the comments -much appreciated. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great turnaround mate


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Proper Job!!

Looks like a different car!


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing - just wow!


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Red is so rewarding when faded like that, Great job.


----------

